
The importance of visual design localisation - Fuffidish
https://medium.com/carwow-product-engineering/lost-in-translation-the-importance-of-visual-design-localisation-b75586eec030
======
hibbelig
Why is the guy in the German image walking on the wrong side of his car, and
why is the car parked on the wrong side of the street?

And now that I'm taking a closer look: the cars in the side street in the
background, they are also on the wrong side of the street!

Something looked odd about this image. I'm not sure if the above is it.

~~~
newscracker
Good catch!!! It's ironical that an article that talks about visual design
localization shows incorrect examples as the chosen ones for a different
audience. In this case it looks like they just took some UK images and
manipulated those to add some German signboards.

Any localization effort needs a very deep attention to detail. Actually, that
applies to any design effort. :)

~~~
et-al
Actually, what they did was flip the original image (to make it match the UK),
then edited the street signs, which is why Kleine Rosenthaler Straße has that
nonsensical perspective.

Street View:
[https://www.google.com/maps/@52.5280698,13.4025613,3a,75y,93...](https://www.google.com/maps/@52.5280698,13.4025613,3a,75y,93.23h,74.97t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sw48i6GxxGkqREZvXqeQDuA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1)

It's on the left where the Hotel Amano is. If you get any closer, Street View
jumps back to 2008 and just shows a construction site.

Like you said, it's fairly ironic they botched this example because most
Germans would've recognized the streets are wrong, and also because for
Berliners, it's not an obscure intersection.

------
malkia
As an example from video games, sometimes you might have to translate more
than the spoken text, but screams, laughs, and other "non-spoken" sounds.

~~~
throwanem
That seems counter-intuitive. Is there anyone you know of who's written on the
topic? I would like to know more.

~~~
hibbelig
It took me a long time to understand that "oink" is a sound that a pig makes,
and it's not related in any way to the sound that Tigger makes when jumping
around on his tail.

And "ewww" (expression of disgust) in Cantonese sounds _very_ different...
(I'm not an expert in "ewww" but the Cantonese version is the best I've heard
:-) )

~~~
malkia
Thanks good example! From memory I think we ended up putting different
scream/excite sounds for the french version on game I worked on.

